# "SUNSETTERS OF THE SOUTHWEST AREA"



## AMC (Oct 27, 2013)

I have just acquired a book called "SUNSETTERS OF THE SOUTHWEST PACIFIC AREA". Strange to say this book is not really published yet. At least in the way invisaged. It was supposed to have been published by the IHRA, in their Eagles Over The Pacific series. But after waiting many years and with their numbers dwindling, the 38th Association managed to have a small number printed under licence, having found an arrangement with the IHRA...
While browsing the 38th site, I made contact with an old veteran, and he kindly arranged for me to have a copy. I was so pleased to get one as it's just great, 700 pages of stories, action pictures, and a few paintings in there as well. Even though profiles are described, they are not within, due to copyright issues I'm sure. But this is only a minor point given the huge book it is, just like the other IHRA books in format... Aviation books don't come much better than this one........

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 28, 2013)

A few days ago, I looked at the IHRC site to see if they finally published it.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 28, 2013)

Very cool, and welcome aboard!


----------



## AMC (Oct 28, 2013)

Many thanks indeed for the welcome, and may I say I was unaware of this site until very recently.....
One of my Diecasts....


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 29, 2013)

That sounds like a book I'd like to have!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 29, 2013)

Same here!


----------



## Don Garner (Nov 3, 2017)

I just found this site, I am the son of a vet who served with the 38th Bomb Group during the entire campaign. I am adopted and just found my birth family including my father. I met my sister for the first time in 65 years yesterday and she has a pristine copy of this book with my fathers effects(sadly he passed last year before I got the chance to meet him). I've also got a copy of the declassified mission reports for his group stretching from September 1942 to April 1944 while operating from Horn Island and Port Moresby. I have found the book on line for over $500. If anyone has knowledge of a copy at a more reasonable price please post a reply.






My dad with the 'locals'........

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 3, 2017)

Welcome. I hope someone can help you out.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 4, 2017)

Welcome aboard, I have been looking for a cheaper price for that book for a long time with no dice. Part of the rarity of that book was that they only published it for the families and those living that participated in the air group. The book was not finished on the inside. It's on the list to be finished in a two part series but last email I wrote to them said it could be a while before they release it as they are working on Ken's men with the B-24. Link below

Current Projects

Hope this helps.
All the best
Paul


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 4, 2017)

Grrrrrr.


----------



## Don Garner (Nov 4, 2017)

Thanks, Paul, and I echo Greg's sentiments...........I just found out by email from my new sister about the limited publication run for the members and families only. I've been involved in collectables for 4 decades so I'm going to reach out to my friends who regularly make 'the rounds' to be on the lookout for a copy or 10... . What I saw of it briefly looks extremely interesting.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## barneybolac (Mar 6, 2020)

I got a copy that was on Ebay. Mine belonged to a crew member of "Dirty Dora" has numerous hand written notes in it. 
Best part of the book for me.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 6, 2020)

Lucky you! Good catch.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

